# Who will take me



## Shane Austin Moya (Aug 27, 2015)

im looking for an out of the gate special forces contract. Army said no because of DUI and a small drug charge...is there a way to get a contract off the bat


----------



## CDG (Aug 27, 2015)

Why would anyone want you?  What do you offer besides a history of bad decision making and a sense of being owed a contract without having to earn it?


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 27, 2015)

Shane Austin Moya said:


> im looking for an out of the gate special forces contract. Army said no because of DUI and a small drug charge...is there a way to get a contract off the bat



I am out of my lane here in that as I am not SOF. With my Mod/Yoda hat on, I'll pass this along."You may be whatever you resolve to be". The words are from  LT General Thomas J. Jackson, CSA. That is etched in stone where he taught, VMI, what today would be Physics, and Artillery Tactics. The key word is "Resolve". The resolve means you will do whatever is required, and necessary to reach your goal. It means doing everything that is necessary. Find a goal, resolve to get there, and move with a purpose before someone else tells you to do so.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 27, 2015)

Short answer, NO.


----------



## Polar Bear (Aug 27, 2015)

You might have gotten by with the DUI but drugs NO. The Armed services are in a drawdown. Unless you are young and can wait. Time between conviction and enlisting is your only hope and that could still be iffy


----------



## AWP (Aug 27, 2015)

Shane Austin Moya said:


> im looking for an out of the gate special forces contract. Army said no because of DUI and a small drug charge...is there a way to get a contract off the bat



Wanting any SOF career right out of the gate, and by "any" I don't mean a singular instance, smacks of desperation. It isn't "I want to be a Ranger, how do I enlist for that" or "How do I enlist to be a PJ" but anything available? That sounds...."off" for lack of a better word.

Your best bet is to talk to a recruiter, do your homework, and then return here with some questions. The drawdown will have a huge impact on your opportunities and if you really want to be in a SOF unit you may have to enlist in a non-SOF capacity and work your way into the community. Even then with your background you may have some issues, but your past choices could well place you in a position to prove yourself. The "gimme" contracts are typically for those with clean records and the appearance of offering something, not for guys with a track record of poor decisions.

Have you gone to any recruiters and if so, what branch(es)?


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 27, 2015)

What constitutes a small drug charge?


----------



## surgicalcric (Aug 27, 2015)

It isn't about what you want, but about what SOF needs. You ain't it.


----------



## Shane Austin Moya (Aug 28, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> Wanting any SOF career right out of the gate, and by "any" I don't mean a singular instance, smacks of desperation. It isn't "I want to be a Ranger, how do I enlist for that" or "How do I enlist to be a PJ" but anything available? That sounds...."off" for lack of a better word.
> 
> Your best bet is to talk to a recruiter, do your homework, and then return here with some questions. The drawdown will have a huge impact on your opportunities and if you really want to be in a SOF unit you may have to enlist in a non-SOF capacity and work your way into the community. Even then with your background you may have some issues, but your past choices could well place you in a position to prove yourself. The "gimme" contracts are typically for those with clean records and the appearance of offering something, not for guys with a track record of poor decisions.
> 
> Have you gone to any recruiters and if so, what branch(es)?


Army said can't be done... Best I can do is join infantry and try and scrape my way in


----------



## Shane Austin Moya (Aug 28, 2015)

surgicalcric said:


> It isn't about what you want, but about what SOF needs. You ain't it.


U don't even know me lol. "I ain't it" thanks bro.


----------



## Totentanz (Aug 28, 2015)

Shane Austin Moya said:


> U don't even know me lol. "I ain't it" thanks bro.



... because insulting a senior member of the SF community (who is certainly not your "bro") is your ticket in?

So far you've displayed a pattern of shitty judgment, an inability to perform as a self starter, completely absent attention to detail, and  - as @Freefalling noted - desperation, in addition to a lack of focus in your efforts.

No, you're not who SOF is looking for.


----------



## Shane Austin Moya (Aug 28, 2015)

Totentanz said:


> ... because insulting a senior member of the SF community (who is certainly not your "bro") is your ticket in?
> 
> So far you've displayed a pattern of shitty judgment, an inability to perform as a self starter, completely absent attention to detail, and  - as @Freefalling noted - desperation, in addition to a lack of focus in your efforts.
> 
> No, you're not who SOF is looking for.


Thanks bro. If all SF are as sensitive as u and get "insulted" that's easy then I don't need them


----------



## x SF med (Aug 28, 2015)

surgicalcric said:


> It isn't about what you want, but about what SOF needs. You ain't it.





Shane Austin Moya said:


> U don't even know me lol. "I ain't it" thanks bro.



Did you even bother to look at @surgicalcric 's profile?  You do realize he is a fully qualified SF soldier with multiple deployments and is involved with SFRE, right?

Now for a further explanation of my short answer, all in one place so you don't have to bother reading where it is all posted above.
1. there is a drawdown, less people are being accepted into the military period
2. Every swinging Richard wants to be in an SOF unit, the standards are there for a reason, and they are getting tougher all the time
3. ANY drug charge is now a bar to joining an SOF unit, unless you have a stellar non-SOF military record, and even then it could preclude you
4. situational awareness is key - you have not displayed that so far
5. attention to detail is key - you have not displayed that
6. What you want does not matter, what do you have to offer to the SOF community?
7. your posts are being seen by senior SF personnel, are they helping you or hurting you at this point?

Think about it from our point of view, would you give you a chance based on what you have posted so far on this board?  Because I wouldn't.


----------



## Etype (Aug 28, 2015)

Shane Austin Moya said:


> im looking for an out of the gate special forces contract. Army said no because of DUI and a small drug charge...is there a way to get a contract off the bat


Please allow me to offer some less readily available insight-

You already know you committed the crimes, that's a dead horse. Another perspective that will never be publicly admitted to but may be unofficially considered is this- you got caught.

You now have a history of failure. Whether it's in sniper school, Taliban controlled Waziristan, low viz whatever in country x... the name of the game is to not be found out/busted/whatever.  Your historical precedent is that of mission failure by way of being compromised.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 28, 2015)

Shane Austin Moya said:


> Army said can't be done... Best I can do is join infantry and try and scrape my way in


There is your answer.
Go Infantry (or another combat arms MOS) and see if you can get Airborne into your contract.
Be a stellar performer, apply for selection.


----------



## Etype (Aug 28, 2015)

...


----------



## Shane Austin Moya (Aug 28, 2015)

Yeah fuck it I'm enlisting as infantryman Ill just crush it in everything I do


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 28, 2015)

Shane Austin Moya said:


> Yeah fuck it I'm enlisting as infantryman Ill just crush it in everything I do



Moderator hat on.......So, your leadoff was, Who will take me? You are going to volunteer for enlistment in the US Army. That is your plan, nice. I challenge you to do just that. Remain a member of this site, and once you have an MOS, come back with a request for status as "Verified Military". Then you will have some understanding of what the SOF members above have been talking about.


----------



## Etype (Aug 28, 2015)

Shane Austin Moya said:


> Yeah fuck it I'm enlisting as infantryman Ill just crush it in everything I do


If that's really how you feel, then good for you!

You can't change the past.  Good luck.


----------



## AWP (Aug 28, 2015)

Shane Austin Moya said:


> Yeah fuck it I'm enlisting as infantryman Ill just crush it in everything I do



You started this thread looking for any SOF contract, then developed a chip on your shoulder, and now you've said you'll go infantry.

All in about 12 hours.

You can get mad all you want, but you're all over the map, one extreme to another. You want our help, cop some attitude instead of rolling with the punches, and then say "screw it, I won't even talk to other recruiters."

You lack focus and commitment. Life will eat you alive unless you make some changes.


----------



## Shane Austin Moya (Aug 28, 2015)

Thanks for all the great feedback bros....


----------



## CDG (Aug 28, 2015)

Shane Austin Moya said:


> Thanks for all the great feedback bros....



We're not your fucking bros.


----------



## Teufel (Aug 28, 2015)




----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 28, 2015)

Shane Austin Moya said:


> Army said can't be done... Best I can do is join infantry and try and scrape my way in



This is your best bet. A whole grip of former SOF guys have gotten in some form of trouble. It takes a bit of a trouble maker to be successful.


----------



## policemedic (Aug 28, 2015)

Shane Austin Moya said:


> Yeah fuck it I'm enlisting as infantryman Ill just crush it in everything I do



Indeed.

So far you've crushed at least two separate, but somewhat related, criminal laws.  Well done.

You will likely crush the piss test.

I'm not SF, so I won't speak to that.  But no way in Hell do I want you in my beloved Infantry.  

Then again, given your admitted history, and the reasonable inferences that can be made from your lack of ability to manipulate the King's English as well as your truculent behavior, you won't make it past the reception battalion.


----------



## surgicalcric (Aug 28, 2015)

Shane Austin Moya said:


> U don't even know me lol. "I ain't it" thanks bro.



Nope, but I know your type; every SFAS class has them. They drag their duffle bag to the VW (quitters) hut in the middle of the night then watch as men, with the emotional and intellectual qualities they wish they had, continue on to be selected.

All you've done here is prove you don't have the emotional wherewithal to "get it done" with your outbursts and demands that we accept you. What do you bring to SOF that is of tangible benefit, why should we take you, why should we believe you've learned from your past history of poor decision making processes? This community survives on trusting each other and quite frankly you haven't shown yourself to be worthy of trust.

You can whine, moan, bitch, and complain about it all you like. You are not the first to make the claim, "I'll do it anyway;" however, not one person has come back to us having lived up to their boast, proving us wrong. Will you be the first...I don't think so, but then again, I don't know you, bro.


----------



## Shane Austin Moya (Aug 28, 2015)

Thanks broa


----------



## CDG (Aug 28, 2015)

Well you have this going for you:


----------



## Shane Austin Moya (Aug 28, 2015)

Thank u guys are all very helpful.


----------



## 8654Maine (Aug 28, 2015)

I hope this thread does not get locked.

Shane, I was a troublemaker and had a big chip.  I also didn't back down from a good fight.  I gave as good as I got in the club house.

SOF needs folks who won't toe the line...all the time.

Question for you:  is this fight worth it?

I can't tell from your replies if you're being facetious, courteous or a jackass.

How about explaining yourself more and telling us a little more of yourself, instead of flippant one liners?


----------



## JK07 (Aug 28, 2015)

I'm all about "toeing the line" and agree that SOF needs a little bit of a mischievous streak sometimes, but we also need intelligent, mature people with a high degree of situational awareness.  So far you've shown zero of those qualities by coming in here with an attitude that reeks of entitlement and have been disrespectful towards the very people who's ranks you wish to join. If you came into my troop hut and said these things in person you'd be stuffed in a locker.



Too much coddling on this site sometimes. Fuck this guy.


----------



## policemedic (Aug 28, 2015)

8654Maine said:


> I hope this thread does not get locked.
> 
> Shane, I was a troublemaker and had a big chip.  I also didn't back down from a good fight.  I gave as good as I got in the club house.
> 
> ...



There is a world of difference between you and an admitted criminal, Doc.


----------



## Red-Dot (Aug 28, 2015)

:wall:


----------



## Muppet (Aug 28, 2015)

This thread makes me want to take more Lexapro and punch babies. These kids come on here, wanting answers and getting dick hurt when there are set straight by people that have done it. Maybe this kid should shut his mouth before he runs into somebody during training that will crush his soul. Oh. Shane. Unless you have been there for us, like many of us have, you are not a fucking "bro". You are just another kid wanting info. That's it...I hope you do learn a lesson and "crush shit" but like many have said, words are just that, words...

M.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 28, 2015)

@Shane Austin Moya - what does your recruiter say about enlisting with your eye concerns and your being nearly 30 years old?


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 29, 2015)

Shane Austin Moya said:


> Yeah fuck it I'm enlisting as infantryman Ill just crush it in everything I do


Manchester.



JK07 said:


> I'm all about "toeing the line" and agree that SOF needs a little bit of a mischievous streak sometimes, but we also need intelligent, mature people with a high degree of situational awareness.  So far you've shown zero of those qualities by coming in here with an attitude that reeks of entitlement and have been disrespectful towards the very people who's ranks you wish to join. If you came into my troop hut and said these things in person you'd be stuffed in a locker.
> 
> 
> 
> Too much coddling on this site sometimes. Fuck this guy.


Sorry you (and 7 others) feel that way.

PM a mod or admin if you'd like a further explanation of why we allow things like this to go on.



Shane Austin Moya said:


> Thanks for all the great feedback bros....





Shane Austin Moya said:


> Thanks broa





Shane Austin Moya said:


> Thank u guys are all very helpful.



You know what doesn't fly in my team room? Passive aggression. It's a sure sign of immaturity. Which makes you a really, really bad candidate for selection into SOF.

You wanna be hard? Call your shot. But don't be a fucking whiny bitch about it.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 29, 2015)

@Shane Austin Moya -

I put you into the SF Mentor Group - no intro, no nothing.
I tried to explain what you could do to make it easier to get some advice from others, and you danced the tarantella on your crank with sharpened track shoes as a response to various vetted SOF members.
You are creating a bunch of pissed off people that could influence you career down the roadnegatively influence your career, btw.  Why?

I'll leave you with that to chew on.   But I'm done with you and your immaturity for somebody claiming to be nearly 30.

Godspeed on your journey, should you ever start it, you will need it.


----------



## lushooter (Aug 29, 2015)

If this is out of my lane yall then I apologize. 

However, Shane. As a lurker with some pretty long term plans and goals, there is a hell of a lot you can learn here by just observing. No speaking, opinions, or commentary. Watch. Observe. Ask a few questions after doing the former. Learn. I can personally say that there are just good all around life rules that can be applied to pretty much anything that I have taken and applied from members here. I have also asked my share of questions in PM regarding advice or explanations on my current goals. They have great perspectives and people here will offer an abundance of information to those who seek it. Just don't shit where you eat. Do with that what you wish. Good luck with your goals.


----------



## Shane Austin Moya (Aug 29, 2015)

This is why I don't go online


----------



## AWP (Aug 29, 2015)

Shane Austin Moya said:


> This is why I don't go online



If this bothers you, if this thread has you rage quitting, then I'm at a loss for words. You're petulant for someone who hovers around 30.

I wish you the best of luck in your future endeavors.


----------

